# Thoughts on stomach tacking when spaying



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

What are your all thoughts about my having Poppy's stomach tacked when I have her spayed?


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I would do it!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I would


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I've already told my vet that she'll be doing it when Lucy is spayed!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I think its over kill.


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Any negatives to doing it? I've asked for a price, any of you know what amount I should prepare myself for?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> I think its over kill.


It might be if the vet wasn't already in the abdomen for the spay... I don't think I'd do it if she wasn't already under anesthesia and the vet wasn't already in the vicinity... If I can prevent a future fatal stomach twist by a few little stitches, I don't see how that's overkill - imo...

True, Lucy doesn't have bloat in her lines, but standard poodles can be more prone to it just because of the deep chest - And even if she ever DID bloat, that doesn't mean her stomach would twist - but it's a preventive measure so it DOESN'T happen. I would be devastated if something happened to her which was something I *could* have prevented so easily.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

My vet does this to her own dogs. So I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Do it!!!!


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

I would do it. After going through it with my dane and the extensive surgery to save his life I wouldn't second guess it.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> It might be if the vet wasn't already in the abdomen for the spay... I don't think I'd do it if she wasn't already under anesthesia and the vet wasn't already in the vicinity... If I can prevent a future fatal stomach twist by a few little stitches, I don't see how that's overkill - imo...
> 
> True, Lucy doesn't have bloat in her lines, but standard poodles can be more prone to it just because of the deep chest - And even if she ever DID bloat, that doesn't mean her stomach would twist - but it's a preventive measure so it DOESN'T happen. I would be devastated if something happened to her which was something I *could* have prevented so easily.


Well said. "While you're in there...."


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> True, Lucy doesn't have bloat in her lines, but standard poodles can be more prone to it just because of the deep chest -


How do you know this?


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Excuse me for asking, I feel like an idiot. But what is Stomach Tacking?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

cbrand said:


> How do you know this?


How do I know what? I had two pieces of information in my post and you didn't specify which one you wanted clarification on....

Lucy's breeder has told me that she has no recorded episode of bloat with either of Lucy's parents or any of their progeny (and to my knowledge - there is no anecdotal evidence that it has occured in the ancestors of said parents, but I don't have proof of that - so it's just what I've been told...) I have no reason to doubt it - but I'm still having the procedure done for my own peace of mind.

The second piece of information that standard poodles can be more prone to bloat because of their deep chests is information that I've found on countless websites and other information sources and also have discovered no reason to doubt it...

I have already spoken to my vet and she readily agreed to do the tacking when I bring Lucy in for her spay this spring. I don't see any downside to having it done. An ounce of prevention...

I also believe in God, but there's no way I can prove His existence either - it's just by faith I guess...


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

PoodlesRforever said:


> Excuse me for asking, I feel like an idiot. But what is Stomach Tacking?


In my understanding it's where the vet stitches the stomach in place internally so in the case of bloat, the stomach is unable to twist (which is a possibility when the stomach fills with air) It isn't the bloat that is as much of a threat to the life of a dog as the twisting of the stomach because of the bloat.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> How do I know what? I had two pieces of information in my post and you didn't specify which one you wanted clarification on....
> 
> Lucy's breeder has told me that she has no recorded episode of bloat with either of Lucy's parents or any of their pogeny (and to my knowledge - there is no anecdotal evidence that it has occured in the ancestors of said parents, but I don't have proof of that - so it's just what I've been told...) I have no reason to doubt it - but I'm still having the procedure done for my own peace of mind.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can rest assured neither Holly or Dugan has had it, none of their kids has had it, and from what I have seen on PHR, it is not something that has been an issue in their backgrounds. HOLY COW!!!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

plumcrazy said:


> It might be if the vet wasn't already in the abdomen for the spay... I don't think I'd do it if she wasn't already under anesthesia and the vet wasn't already in the vicinity... If I can prevent a future fatal stomach twist by a few little stitches, I don't see how that's overkill - imo...
> 
> True, Lucy doesn't have bloat in her lines, but standard poodles can be more prone to it just because of the deep chest - And even if she ever DID bloat, that doesn't mean her stomach would twist - but it's a preventive measure so it DOESN'T happen. I would be devastated if something happened to her which was something I *could* have prevented so easily.


Unless I owned an actual deep chested breed I would consider it but to do it "just in case" is over kill on a Standard Poodle.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> How do you know this?


How do you prove this either way? Just curious


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> In my understanding it's where the vet stitches the stomach in place internally so in the case of bloat, the stomach is unable to twist (which is a possibility when the stomach fills with air) It isn't the bloat that is as much of a threat to the life of a dog as the twisting of the stomach because of the bloat.


So basically what happened to Marley in Marley and Me?


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Marley and Me didn't really delve into bloat...it wasn't very precise about the condition.
I have seen bloat first hand quite a few times, and it's horrible 

Here is some good info on the condition:


http://www.globalspan.net/bloat.htm


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Yes, you can rest assured neither Holly or Dugan has had it, none of their kids has had it, and from what I have seen on PHR, it is not something that has been an issue in their backgrounds. HOLY COW!!!


Bloat is an older dog disorder often affecting dogs who are 8+ years old. Sometimes you see it in dogs as young as age 4, but rarely earlier than that.

Dugan is still quite young (2-3 yrs old) as are his offspring so you would not know yet if Bloat is a problem. Although Holly is getting up to an age where you would start to see Bloat, you might not know if there was a problem with her siblings or parents unless you had been in contact with her breeder (this is assuming that her breeder has in fact kept in contact herself with the puppies she produced). Have you been in contact with the people who owned Dugan's and Holly's dam, sire and grandparents? Opening up these channels of communication is an important tool when breeding. For example, I think I remember that Dugan's grandfather died at a young age. Do you know why? That information could be very important.

A lack of reported Bloat on PHR is no guarrantee. Once my Sabrina bloated, I started to do some research. I made some phone calls and sent out emails. I believe that I have found at least 5 half siblings who have bloated. I think there are probably more that I have not found. Not one is listed on PHR (even I haven't gotten around to doing it!)


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

My lab bloated at age 7..he bloated twice within about 6 weeks..he was tacked during the 1st surgery..He twisted so badly around the tack in the 2nd surgery they had to undo the tack to get him untwisted (I actually watched that surgery)..his stomach would not hold the tack at the 2nd surgery so he had to have a 3rd surgery to tack his stomach about 3 weeks after that .. we had to go to WSU veterinary school for that surgery so they could do it laprascopally (sp) and not have to open him from stem to stern again.. He did not bloat for any of the reasons one would usually associate with bloat and as far as I could find out there was not any bloat in his history..It was the worst thing I've ever seen happen to one of my dogs..he went from being fine to being in agony within minutes it seemed..both times he was in surgery within an hour of me noticing symptoms and still both vets told me his chances of surviving surgery were not the greatest..

By the way he will be 12 at the end of this month and is doing great


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

What are the sign of bloat? How do I prevent this with my 7 year old standard other than tacking?


----------

